# Killswitch Engage- Disarm the Descent



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Since I can't sleep due to the medication I'm on, I thought I'd post about their new album which just came out this April 2nd.

I was lucky enough to get the link for the live streaming of the album last week so I did get a chance to hear the album before today. I'm very happy with it. They seemed to go back to a heavier style of their first 2 albums. I'm not sure, nor is KsE, if it's because Jesse is back in the band or not, but it's a lot faster paced then their previous few albums. 

I did a pre order on a package deal and this is what arrived today.

























What you see is a SE shirt, two 12x12 covers, the deluxe edition CD/DVD, and the photo book, the making of Disarm the Descent. The first 500 preorders received a signed copy of the book, as you can see, I was in the first 500. 

I have met them a number of times in person and they are all down to earth guys. If you like their style of music, or them, then by all means go see them. Depending on the venue, you can meet them out back after the show. They will all be willing to talk to you, and not just for a brief moment either. I must of talked to Justin (drummer) for an hour one time. 

As far as albums go, a solid 8.5/10.

Edit: I must add, Jesse has done a great job on Howards songs. He's worried that he'll let the fans down, but Jesse has nothing to worry about. The live version of My Curse was badass.


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Killswitch Engage is a fantastic band (with a huge fan crowd here in Europe).

I'm also looking forward to hearing through the new album in its full length!

Awesome, awesome.

PS: IMveryHO, Howard has one of the most awesome voices in modern rock history, and it was a shame to see him leave.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am very happy that Jesse has returned. Howard is alright but Jesse is the man. In the off chance that you haven't heard Times of Grace, get it. Jesse and Adam D.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's a link to where you can stream the new album.
Exclusive: Stream Killswitch Engage new album, 'Disarm The Descent' - Alternative Press


Personally, I like Howard over Jesse. Not that Jesse is bad, he's not. I just think like above, Howard has an awesome powerful voice. The most powerful voice in Metal (MY OPINION) is Phil Anselmo, it's just so in your face and raw. 


Their last show I was at, May 2nd 2009, after the show I got to meet all of them but Adam D. He was passed out on the bus. I ran into Howard at Taco Bell. He was with some friends their and I didn't want to interrupt him, put his friends noticed my Fan Club Member shirt I was wearing and they proceeded to screw with me. At the end of it, they had Howard come out and .....









Myself and Justin Foley- Drummer









Joel Stroetzel- rhythm guitar









Mike D'Antonio- Bass


----------

